
Show HN: FormPeek – Catch abandoned and deleted form text input - feedbackengine
https://www.github.com/feedbackengine/formpeek
======
gus_massa
As a user, I'd really hate something like this. I know it's technically
possible, but I expect that the owners of the site don't see it until I hit
submit.

